# pie crust



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2017)

ok, so i am tired of the pre-made stuff!

anyone got a full-proof pie crust recipe???


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 13, 2017)

JohnT said:


> ok, so i am tired of the pre-made stuff!
> 
> anyone got a full-proof pie crust recipe???




From the age old Better Homes and Gardens 1989 _New Cook Book_:

2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup shortening or lard
6 to 7 TBS cold water

In a mixing bowl stir together flour and salt. Cut in shortening or lard till pieces are the size of small peas. Sprinkle 1 TBS of the water over part of the mixture; gently toss with a fork. Push to the side of the bowl. Repeat till all is moistened. Divide dough in half. Form each half into a ball.

On a lightly floured surface, flatten one ball of dough with hands. Roll dough from center to edges, forming a circle about 12 inches in diameter. Wrap pastry around rolling pin. Unroll onto 9-inch pie plate. Ease pastry into pie plate, being careful not to stretch pastry. Trim pastry even with rim of pie plate.

For top crust, roll remaing dough. Cut slits to allow steam to escape (I usually cut slits once on top). Fill pastry in pie plate with desired filling. Place top crust on filling. Trim top crust 1/2 inch beyond edge of plate. Fold top crust under bottom crust, flute edge. Bake as directed...

If you'd like to make it in advance, after making the two dough balls, wrap in plastic wrap and put in fridge for up to a day. It helps to have the water/dough as cold as possible as it makes the dough less sticky when rolling.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2017)

2 cups of flour
3/4 cup Crisco
1 tsp of salt
1/4 cup of water, make it ice cold

Add flour, salt and Crisco, blend until crumbly, add water, mix then kneed until you have a dough you can roll out. When you roll it out there should see marbling in the dough. 

And you should be ashamed of yourself for not knowing how to make your own dough!


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 13, 2017)

Julie said:


> And you should be ashamed of yourself for not knowing how to make your own dough!



I think he should be so un-ashamed that he sends us each one of his first pies! The weather this weekend is going to be awful around here, might be a good time to make a pie...


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I think he should be so un-ashamed that he sends us each one of his first pies! The weather this weekend is going to be awful around here, might be a good time to make a pie...



Yea, good idea!

And I liked that you mention lard, that makes the best pie crust but I figured he won't be able to get that.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 13, 2017)

http://joepastry.com/2014/british-meat-pie-crust/

can't find mine, been a few years since i was on a pie kick...there is a hot water recipe that you do in a food processor...bip bip bip done....and it is good too

you make it chill it roll it out...not the way Grandmother did it, but it good, fast, and easy


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jan 13, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> From the age old Better Homes and Gardens 1989 _New Cook Book_:
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> ...



Well, you beat me to it! I might add ICE COLD water and minimal handling. Don't massage the life out of the dough.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 13, 2017)

Julie said:


> And I liked that you mention lard, that makes the best pie crust but I figured he won't be able to get that.



Julie, lard falls off the back of the truck just before the cheap steaks do, so he can get it, probably cheaper than we can to boot...


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 13, 2017)

i keep 40 to 50 lbs ofchiped hog fat, i render ussally twice a year, a perkof raising my own pork,beef,rabbit,chicken, 
Dawg









UOTE=ceeaton;634991]Julie, lard falls off the back of the truck just before the cheap steaks do, so he can get it, probably cheaper than we can to boot...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 13, 2017)

Great Gramma's recipe! 
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
3/4 cup lard
4 TSP water
1 TSP vinegar
I mix mine in the food processor but she used a fork - wrap and rest for an hour - roll it out.


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 13, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> i keep 40 to 50 lbs ofchiped hog fat, i render ussally twice a year, a perkof raising my own pork,beef,rabbit,chicken,
> Dawg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2017)

https://media.giphy.com/media/8WdsK61D9YOOc/giphy.gif


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2017)

Amanda660 said:


> We used a different butcher with our last hog batch (due to scheduling) and our lard smells like bacon. I was a little....shocked. From our usual butcher it smelled like "nothing". I'll use it for frying and maple bacon shortbread cookies but have you ever gotten very different lard smells?



Sounds like that was the pork belly. To make a good lard that is odorless you need to use Leaf Lard, this is fat that is around the pig's kidney and is the cleanest.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jan 14, 2017)

JohnT, my formula is 36 pounds pastry flour, 25 pounds all purpose shortening, 4 pounds sugar, 4 pounds milk powder, 2 pounds salt and 15 pounds ice cold water. That should be enough pie dough for 60 or so pies. enough for every one on line. LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2017)

John, whatever they call for in water use 50% water and 50% vodka. This still gives you the moisture to roll out the dough but the alcohol cooks out giving you the flaky crust.


----------

